# Kaley Cuoco & Jim Parsons - at the NBA basketball game between the Portland Trail Blazers and the Los Angeles Lakers - March 24,2012 (12x)



## Mandalorianer (25 März 2012)

​

thx d-mode


----------



## happy cookie (25 März 2012)

It's so nice to see they are friends off camera as well! Thanks.


----------



## fritz_bit (25 März 2012)

sexy in der lederhose


----------



## beachkini (25 März 2012)

Was für tolle Bilder :WOW: :thx: Gollum


----------



## BlueLynne (25 März 2012)

wie im TV  :thx:


----------



## Drecksack (5 Jan. 2013)

Bazinga! :thx:


----------



## MetalFan (5 Jan. 2013)

Haha, ich schmeiß mich weg! 

Danke!


----------



## borstel (10 Jan. 2013)

Ja, ich glaub auch die mögen sich wirklich! Rein Platonisch natürlich er ist ja vom anderen Ufer!


----------



## Aerrox (1 Feb. 2013)

coole sache!


----------



## ontheroad666 (2 Feb. 2013)

Da würd ich gern mehr von sehen.


----------



## oldpliny (3 Apr. 2013)

"That's my spot!" Nice to see Jim and Caley as private persons here.. Thanx..


----------



## Punisher (3 Apr. 2013)

cooler Hut


----------



## RKCErika (5 Apr. 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## handschuh (7 Apr. 2013)

irgendwie wirkt dr cooper dicker


----------



## MichelleRenee (7 Apr. 2013)

Thanks for Jim and Kaley!


----------



## Boysetsfire (11 Apr. 2013)

auch schick


----------



## niemehr1 (26 Nov. 2013)

let's go lakers


----------

